#  > فروشگاه سایت >  > فروشگاه آقای صابری >  >  درخواست برد زد تلویزیون پلاسماال جی 42PC1RR

## giga

اقای صابری احتیاج به یک برد زد تلویزیون پلاسماال جی مدل 42PC1RR دارم اگه موجود هست اعلام کنید

----------

*abady*,*صابری*

----------


## صابری

> اقای صابری احتیاج به یک برد زد تلویزیون پلاسماال جی مدل 42PC1RR دارم اگه موجود هست اعلام کنید


به نام خدا 
سلام دوست عزیز. لطفا عکسی از آن ارسال کنید.

----------

*abady*,*giga*

----------


## giga

2016-04-24 15.34.43.jpg2016-04-18 21.41.04.jpgسلام این عکسها خدمت شما

----------

*abady*,*صابری*

----------


## صابری

> 2016-04-24 15.34.43.jpg2016-04-18 21.41.04.jpgسلام این عکسها خدمت شما


به نام خدا 
سلام مهندس جان. ندارم متاسفانه.

----------

*abady*,*سفیر امید*

----------

